
Show HN: GitHub Issues for {Your Workflow} - vcidev
https://thinkbase.app
======
vcidev
I've often felt that quality of communication depends on a company's cultural
norms (e.g. being respectful of your coworkers' time), having shared context,
and standardization of processes.

That thought inspired me to build this app with features that encourage
focused work, efficiency and modularity.

I just opened up free registration for the public today so that I can gather
some more feedback. Let me know what you think!

~~~
karmakaze
I like visual issue management so I signed up to see this one.

I'm not really understanding how it should be used. I don't see any connection
to GitHub (which already has a Project board).

The board I created doesn't have any columns and just displays cards in a
flowed grid. What's the target use case?

~~~
vcidev
Thanks for trying it out!

The main use case is for more focused discussions / information sharing. It
started as a threaded chat app but evolved over time. I used the GitHub Issues
analogy because you could use the app to make a customized generic version of
a GitHub-issues-like bug tracker.

For that analogy, you can think of each board in ThinkBase as a repository of
issues, while the cards are like issues.

Each board that you create in ThinkBase can have its own "card template" to
focus the cards/conversations on that board, just like GitHub Issues has
templates.

When it comes to tracking the status of your cards, you can create your own
tags like status:open, priority:10, asignee:mike, and then perform queries on
these custom tags (e.g.: segment engine status:open priority>1) to segment the
cards to your liking.

The main power (I hope) of the app is that you can focus each board on
whatever type of discussion or information sharing use case that you'd like
depending on how you craft your templates and tags. Boards don't have to be
"issues" focused but they could be.

To be honest, at this point in time I'm still refining the different possible
use cases. Perhaps there is a better analogy to use. Once I'm able to hone in
on one or a couple solid use cases I'd like to build out more features to
better support them.

You bring up a great point about columns. I've been thinking lately of a
feature that would allow you to choose which tags you want to use as your
columns if you prefer a column view. So for the GitHub Issues analogy, you
would create the tags - status:TODO, status:doing, status:done, and designate
those as your "columns".

Appreciate the feedback.

~~~
karmakaze
I see, thanks for the explanatory response. When the GitHub issues reference
was made, I was somehow expecting connecting to GitHub and supporting a
column-based board like format.

I guess I've only worked with issues and mostly in a board with columns
format, except in Asana which I took a long time to get used to then didn't
like because page transitions could be so slow. I think I'm not the target
market.

